# Ignore List



## Steve (Jan 15, 2009)

Not that it would in any way influence things, do people who are on an ignore list know that they're on it?  I'm just curious.


----------



## Carol (Jan 15, 2009)

Not trying to step on anyone's toes here...just answering because I'm an admin at a sister forum to Martial Talk and that's a question that has been asked of me recently  

No, the other person cannot tell unless you specifically mention it to him/her.  Which is not necessary, even by netiguette standards, but seems to be thrown about sometimes as kind of a closing statement to an argument.

If you put me on your ignore list (for example) and open up a thread where I contribute to the discussion, you'll see a brief line that says a message is hidden because Carol Kaur is on your ignore list.

One thing though...no one can add a moderator or administrator their ignore list.  Likewise the moderators and administrators here cannot add anyone to their ignore list.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Not trying to step on anyone's toes here...just answering because I'm an admin at a sister forum to Martial Talk and that's a question that has been asked of me recently
> 
> No, the other person cannot tell unless you specifically mention it to him/her. Which is not necessary, even by netiguette standards, but seems to be thrown about sometimes as kind of a closing statement to an argument.
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm not sure how this could be considered stepping on toes.  Thanks for the answer.

I'm glad it's this way.  I have considered in the past adding people to an ignore list, but I didn't.  I think it would be crappy to know that, say, 3 people are ignoring everything you say.  I was on a board once where you could see who had added you to their friend list and also who had added you to their ignore list.  It became a silly way to try and cultivate factions and make people feel bad.


----------



## Carol (Jan 15, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Hey, I'm not sure how this could be considered stepping on toes.  Thanks for the answer.
> 
> I'm glad it's this way.  I have considered in the past adding people to an ignore list, but I didn't.  I think it would be crappy to know that, say, 3 people are ignoring everything you say.  I was on a board once where you could see who had added you to their friend list and also who had added you to their ignore list.  It became a silly way to try and cultivate factions and make people feel bad.




That's exactly what Bob tries to avoid.  We're all human...everyone always has some personality type or some topic that gets on their skin.  Bob implemented the feature so that when we run across that kind of person we could just civilly ignore them.  Helps keep the peace on the boards and lessens the headaches volunteers that put in their own time to serve on staff as well


----------

